# Bazooka Bass Tube Installation Help



## chongo (Sep 25, 2002)

how do i install the bass tube? i have no instructions and i cant find any tutorials online. it has a built in amp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

I dont have any bazooka bass tubes but I do have 3 12"s in my trunk maybe u would like some speakers instead of bazooka bass tubes.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Wiring Diagram.. from the picture above, includes all descriptions 

Instruction Manual - Next time try the actual product WEBSITE 


well.. if it has a built in amp.. I assume that the wires from the sub, are connected to the amplifier.

So what you should do, is go out and buy a cheap amp wire kit, and find out where to hook the amp up to the battery, grounding RCA-and- remote wire 

so.... look in the back of your tube and figure out what wires you can plug in.

I think you probably need the following wires...

1.) Power (wire from the Positive terminal of the battery, to the amplifiers power input)
2.) Grounding (from amplifier to a spot on the metal frame or chassis of the car. Scrape off some of the paint, and try drilling a small hole, and attach the wire to the bare metal)
3.) RCA (the infamous red/white connection, like the back of your tv or playstation. have the RCA wires into the input of your amplifier, and the whatever in the back of your cd player.. mine was non-fading)
4.) Remote Wire (usually small blue wire, where you should attach it or connect it to the remote antenna wire. If there is not power antenna wire, try the power wirein the back of your cd player. It is usually blue)


If not, than I don't know what else to tell you


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

this help at all or no?


----------



## chongo (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah, sorry i forgot to reply  thanks that really helped alot :banana:


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

heres a better idea get rid of the bazooka and get some better shit.


----------

